# Deer Stuck in Fence (Photo)



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I was going hunting one morning a couple years back and came upon this deer caught in a fence. I was standing there trying to figure out how to get her out when the local game warden came along. Between the two of us we were able to get her untangled. She immediately took off (a little wobbly), but stopped after running about 75 yards and looked back at us. I don't think she'd been there very long. This happens fairly often. I found an antelope caught in a fence a few years back also (but he was dead). We also found a 5X5 bull elk caught in a fence like this about 10 years ago (he was dead too).


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Well she has assumd the position, I dont think she wiwould have been running away from any bucks anytime soon without your help. I too have seen many of hunters trapped in this entrapment too after a couple to many the night before


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Stonebroke, good on you. That'd be an awful way to die, likely she'd have been eaten right there by coyotes. I found a calf like that (dead since summer) in MT this fall. Terrible way to die.

I wonder how that deer will negotiate fences from now on? She'll either have to jump WAY over them or scoot under.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good job getting her untangled!


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Everytime I open this and see the picture of the doe it sickens me, I have seen far to many casualties that died in this way. What a horrible way to go.

Thanks Stone, how much did she fight you when you were trying to untangle her?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

while turkey hunting one year we came upon a calf moose tangled in a fence, took my dad 15 minutes to get it out, while the cow watched from about 20 yards away.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

target said:


> Everytime I open this and see the picture of the doe it sickens me, I have seen far to many casualties that died in this way. What a horrible way to go.
> 
> Thanks Stone, how much did she fight you when you were trying to untangle her?


She fought quite a bit at first, then settled down. I don't think I could have gotten her out without cutting the fence if the game warden hadn't come along.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Over the years my Dad and I had always admired a nice piece of sharptail cover that, although we asked politely every year, we could never get permission to hunt. No one could. It was late in the fall and the leaves were really coming off the trees. As we drove by, we saw a black "blob" of movement through the trees. Using binos we were able to determine that it was a steer caught between the trunks of a double trunked tree. We were unable to locate the landowner so decided to go in to see if we could free it. Although we tried the two of us were unable to lift the anaimal high enough to get it unwedged. Just then a pick-up raced to a stop beside out truck. It was the landowner thinking we had snuck on to hunt when he wasn't around. With his help we freed the steer. It had been missing for almost 5 days. Needless to say he was happy, and we received permission to come one day a season to hunt sharptails and ruffies, which we did for about 10 years before he passed away and his son took over the farm.


----------

